# 4 Monate altes WLS Access Pro / was kann man noch verlangen?



## TheDarkKnight (18. Juli 2007)

Hallo Cubeisten  ,

meine beste Freundin hat sich mitte März diesen Jahres ein neues CUBE WLS Access Pro gekauft. Sie ist top zufrieden mit dem Bike, will jetzt aber lieber ein Fully haben weil sie gerne etwas komfortabler unterwegs sein möchte. Darum soll das Hardtail wohl verkauft werden.

Mittlerweile liebäugelt sie mit dem AMS WLS Comp, also die Fully Variante des Hardtails. 

Ausstattung wie auf der Internetseite angegeben 

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Spezifikationen_id_10934_.htm

Was könnte man dafür noch verlangen? Zustand ist gepflegt und bis auf wenige kleine Kratzer die bei der Benutzung halt so anfallen tip top. Kaufpreis waren im März 1099,- EUR.

Wieviel könnte man ca. einplanen? 

Bin dankbar für jeden Kommentar


----------



## Herr Schwall (18. Juli 2007)

wieviel würdest Du bezahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDarkKnight (18. Juli 2007)

Gute Frage, bei 4 Monaten Nutzung und kaum Verschleiß, find ich, sollten eigentlich locker noch 900 - 950 EUR drin sein. Wenn nicht sogar nen Tausender. Aber ist halt die Frage ob dann jemand sagt "Ok nehm ich!" weil nen anderer denkt sich "Naja das hat aber schon paar kilometer runter und für 150 EUR mehr würd ich's neu kriegen!"

Hab selber noch nie ein Rad verkauft und hab keine Anhaltspunkte wie man da rechnen muss?!


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (19. Juli 2007)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:


> Gute Frage, bei 4 Monaten Nutzung und kaum Verschleiß, find ich, sollten eigentlich locker noch 900 - 950 EUR drin sein. Wenn nicht sogar nen Tausender.


Das halte ich für ziemlich ambitioniert. Wenn du das Rad aus dem Laden schiebst, sind schon gut 20 % dahin ... Es sei denn, du hast ein Modell, das wegen hoher Nachfrage nicht mehr lieferbar ist. Das erste Jahr ist immer das teuerste, wie auch bei Autos, danach sinkt der Wertverlust.

Die besten Preise für gebrauchte Fahrräder gibt es aus eigener Erfahrung bei eBay. Würde dort erst mal Auktionen beobachten (falls es für dieses Modell überhaupt so viele gibt) und dann selbst einstellen, mit einem Startpreis, der schon etwa dem gewünschten Endpreis entspricht. Dazu viele gute Detailfotos und ein vernünftiger Text. Dann klappt das schon.


----------



## TheDarkKnight (19. Juli 2007)

Erstmal danke für die Infos soweit. 
"Leider" ist das Cube noch erhältlich also wird das wohl nix mit ambitionierten Preisen, das Fully was sie haben möchte ist mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr lieferbar. Da hätte man dann wohl mehr Glück.


----------



## Everysmile (23. Juli 2007)

wirst sicherlich nicht über 700 euro bekommen, wenn Du Glück hast wird sich ein ........ finden!
20% ist auch nicht korrekt, da normaler Weise schon nach dem ersten Gebrauch... und vor allem, wenn es das Bike noch im Laden gibt, schon 30 - 40% verloren gehen...

Happy Trails!!!


----------



## - H - K - P - (24. Juli 2007)

Hätte Sie sich damals das WLS Comp gekauft, wäre es vielleicht noch ein bissel leichter es zu verkaufen. Die Farbe vom Pro Modell ist für ein Girl doch schon ein bissel gewagt, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## cab (24. Juli 2007)

- H - K - P - schrieb:


> ...Die Farbe vom Pro Modell ist für ein Girl doch schon ein bissel gewagt, meiner Meinung nach.



ach was, wenigstens mal keine Blümchen ...!

@TheDarkKnight
bei meinem Händler stand vor ein paar Tagen noch ein AMS WLS Comp rum, Größe und Preis weiß ich leider nicht, liesse sich aber rausfinden.
http://www.hotbike-shop.de/  Filiale Freiburg 
kein Online-Shop, aber verhandlungsfähige Leute.

hth
Christiane


----------



## - H - K - P - (24. Juli 2007)

Das stimmt mit Blumen hat es wirklich nicht viel zu tun, obwohl es ja einen leichten schimmer von Blumenerde hat.......

Nein mal im ernst, die Farbe muß einem schon gefallen.....


----------



## TheDarkKnight (26. Juli 2007)

Also 700,- EUR fänd ich schon ziemlich wenig  

*@ - H - K - P -*

Also die Farbe is wirklich ein Blickfang. Als ich ihr damals die Modelle auf der Cube Page gezeigt habe war sie auch nicht gerade angetan. Im Fahrradladen dann stand sie davor und war total begeistert. Ging mir ebenso. Der Lack ist matt und das Bike sieht durch die Kombination aus diesen braun und weißtönen richtig schick aus.

Selbst als das Bike im Laden an der Theke stand und wir noch letzte Feinheiten vor dem Kauf klärten sammelten sich sehr häufig 2-3 Leute um das Bike und waren völlig angetan. Man vernahm ständig Wortfetzen wie "Wow das sieht ja schick aus" oder "Was kostet das?" 

Also wenn man auffallen will ist das Teil aus optischer Sicht auf jeden Fall ein Knaller, die Ausstattung stimmt auch. Ich find das Ding ist wirklich sehr schick.

In Bezug auf diese Frauenfarbtöne... naja ich weiß nicht. 
Viele Bikefirmen glauben wohl das Frauen rosa, hellblau und Blümchenmotive auf den Bikes haben wollen. Persönlich kenne ich keine Frau die das schick findet. Optik ist bei den Ladys sicher sehr wichtig und ich finde das Cube ist da auf jeden Fall einer der Vertreter die das so geschickt deichseln das es nicht knallbunt ist und total überdreht Ladymässig wirkt, aber trotzdem ein Eyecatcher ist und halt kein schwarz oder so.

Wenn man dann noch geschickte Teile anbaut um die anatomischen Gegebenheiten der Frau zu berücksichtigen (passender Sattel, kürzeres Oberrohr, kleinere Kurbel, Ergon Griffe etc...) dann kommt auch was gescheites bei raus.


*@ cab*

Danke für den Hinweis, aber Freiburg liegt von hier oben (Schwerin) etwa 1000 km entfernt. Das ist dann doch ein bisschen fett. Ne Probefahrt wäre ihr auch sehr lieb, da es halt wirklich passen sollte.
Vor dem Kauf hatte ich mich mit ihr ne Weile beschäftigt und wir haben einige Hardtails für sie ausgesucht und sind dann beim Händler probegefahren (ja auch ich ;-) ) und es muss auf Anhieb ein gutes Fahrgefühl sein.

Bei einigen Hardtails ist sie gefahren und ich fragte dann "Und wie is?" und sie druckste dann etwas "Ja is nett, ganz ok" und da wusste ich dann Bescheid so richtig doll wars nicht. Bei dem Cube wars dann raufsetzen/losfahren und nach etwa 3m nur noch Wortfetzen wahrzunehmen "Wow das fährt sich g  e  i   l  .. .. ... ... " *grins*

*Edit:*
_Hab nochmal ein Foto eingefügt. In "echt" wirkt das ganze noch um einiges flotter als auf den Fotos von Cube._


----------



## fatz (26. Juli 2007)

TheDarkKnight schrieb:


> Vor dem Kauf hatte ich mich mit ihr ne Weile beschäftigt und wir haben einige Hardtails für sie ausgesucht und sind dann beim Händler probegefahren (ja auch ich ;-) ) und es muss auf Anhieb ein gutes Fahrgefühl sein.
> 
> Bei einigen Hardtails ist sie gefahren und ich fragte dann "Und wie is?" und sie druckste dann etwas "Ja is nett, ganz ok" und da wusste ich dann Bescheid so richtig doll wars nicht.


wenn du jetzt schon ein paar geometrien hast, die ihr passen musst jetzt eigentlich nur noch
daten (d.h. hauptsaechlich oberrohrlaengen) vergleichen. da sollt dann nimmer viel anbrennen.

zum spass kannst ja auch mal den geometrie-rechner bemuehen, den ich vor einer weile mal
gehackt hab http://dhost.info/franz/bikescan . nein die formeln sind nicht von mir. waren mal
als tabellen in der bike.

servus,
franz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaMicha71 (27. Juli 2007)

Sag mal, hat sie das Bike noch? 
Ich würde zwar auch nur den üblichen Zeitwert für geben, sie wäre es aber zumindest los. im Laden steht es immer noch und die EUROBIKE ist in 4 Wochen. Käme direkt vorbei.


----------



## Oliver Enn (1. August 2007)

Hast Du´s noch? Willst Du es noch verkaufen?


----------



## Bergrenner (2. August 2007)

Hi biker, ihr redet über ein bike, dass zu verkaufen wäre, oder?
Da ist doch die rahmengröße wichtig, und wo das bike steht,
sowie laufleistung, welches gelände und beschädigungen.
Oft geht die gewährleistung nicht auf den 2.besitzer über.
Den preis regelt die nachfrage.
Servus und viel erfolg beim verkauf.
Bergrenner


----------



## TheDarkKnight (2. August 2007)

Nun ja dies ist ja kein Verkaufsthread wo ich das Bike verkaufen will. Sie möchte gerne ein Fully und plante halt ihr Hardtail zu verkaufen. Um realistisch einzuschätzen wieviel Geld man dafür noch verlangen könnte/dürfte hatte ich den Thread erstellt. War erstmal nur eine Informationssammlung. 

Aber nach all den Antworten und E-Mails die wir bislang bekommen haben sieht es wohl doch eher so aus das sie sich wenn dann ein zweites Bike dazukauft. Der Preisverfall ist wirklich nicht zu verachten und es würde ihr in der Seele weh tun das Cube für so wenig Geld wegzugeben. 

Trotzdem danke für deine Antwort dazu.


----------



## Lotte123 (26. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen 


wenn das Bike noch da ist bitte schicke mir mal deine E-mail.
Meine Frau sucht genau dieses Bike und wenn das so ist wie du es beschreibst kommen wir mal vorbei.
DANKE Lotte123


----------



## skachef1 (25. Juli 2009)

Welche Rahmengröße hat das Rad denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

